# automount external disc [SOLVED]

## apiaio

Today I purchased 2TB external HD ntfs formated. Up to now I automounted FAT32 flash drive only.

In my fstab was

```
/dev/sdd1               /media          vfat   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0 
```

After connecting USB drive is /dev populated by /sdd1. In order to automount ntfs I changed this line like that

```
/dev/sdd1               /media          ntfs-3g   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0 
```

 and everything works fine.

How can I connect both, ntfs HD and FAT32 flash, at the same time?

ThanksLast edited by apiaio on Fri Oct 21, 2016 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can create two subdirs in media (e.g. ext-hd and ext-flash) and you can use UUID device, you can see this with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ when attach external drive.

```
UUID=24f28fc6-717e-4bcd-a5f7-32b959024e26              /media/ext-flash          vfat   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0

UUID=8936b4b8-19ac-4d86-8978-8e6e9236f44a               /media/ext-hd         ntfs-3g   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0
```

----------

## apiaio

That's exactly what I need. But I have another  question anyway.

 fstab now

```
UUID=F474B7AA74B76DCC   /media/ext-hd   ntfs-3g   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0 

UUID=F012-DC91          /media/ext-flash  vfat   defaults,noauto,sync,users,gid=15,umask=0002 0 0
```

When I insert two USB drives into two slots  the directory  of the first inserted device is populated . 

In /dev directory was created new device sde1

```
ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

.

.

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Oct 20 20:14 F012-DC91 -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Oct 20  2016 f29489be-5690-411d-97c8-c762a4a3a19a -> ../../sdc2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Oct 20 20:14 F474B7AA74B76DCC -> ../../sde1

```

but is empty.

It is possible to copy from one USB drive to another one?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

apiaio,

Mount them both. Copy from one filesystem to another.

You need another fstab entry and another mount point.

----------

